# Mating for life



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a family of feral pigeons that come to visit my balcony regularly, mainly because I leave some seeds out. One of the babies (I call him Bangers) is now 4 months old. He now brings a lady friend along with him. I was wondering if this is about the age that pigeons find their life partner. It seems quite young, but then again they grow up so fast. Do they stick with their first partner? At what age would they start reproducing?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

4 months seems early, but it is likely he is maturing and has a lady friend, then.
Yes, pigeons mate for life, and usually do, except if the mate passes away, then they will find another mate.

The hens can start laying eggs around the 5th to 6th month, that is when they are physically mature, but they are actually better parents at around a year old.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My young birds always start to mate up around the age of 4 months and they stay together as long as they're in my loft. Many times, brother and sisters pair up. If they do and they make it through YB season and on to the OB team, I keep them paired that way for as long as they are here in my loft. I don't think it's too young at all.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

What Treesa and Renee said is right on , however occasionaly I have seen young birds with a steady girl or boyfriend for a week or so come back with a different partner , but whether they had physically mated though I'm not sure . Maybe that's what clinches the deal . Pigeon dating I guess 

Also , after they do select a lifelong mate and even after raising babies , dont be surprised if you see some infidelity once and awhile . It happens ... but yes they do mate up for life unless one dies . 


hambone


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been away for four weeks now, and it's good to see that my pigeons are all still here. Bangers seems to be without his girlfriend now, which from what everyone said is not normal as they mate for life. They were definitely doing the deed before I left with the whole kissing and climbing on top thing. Perhaps they have a nest somewhere now, with eggs and she is sitting on them


----------

